# who's that dog? a contest



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this was a contest / game i did for the Friday night meet & greet. Kimm won (technically she was the only one who filled out a form :bowl she got 13 right. she won the bag of dog cookies on the table.

i thought you guys might want to play too. i'll post answers later on.










# 1









#2









#3









#4









#5


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

#6









#7









#8









#9









#10


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

#11









#12









#13









#14









#15


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

#16









#17









#18









#19









#20


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, I knew number 6 too, but I didn't write the name down!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It's funny when we know each member by their dog's picture. It's like when you know somebody by the car that they drive. My boy, Jack, is #5...I guess that means that even though I wasn't there in person I was still there in spirit.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> It's funny when we know each member by their dog's picture. It's like when you know somebody by the car that they drive. My boy, Jack, is #5...I guess that means that even though I wasn't there in person I was still there in spirit.


Cathy,

Next year you are going to have to join us. It was only a little more than 2 1/2 hours from Franklin. A really easy drive.

I think I can only name half the dogs in the pictures. I did recognize most of them in person, especially Oakley.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

10 is Brinkley and 11 is Oakly....right?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....and 20 is Carson.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

1 is Micah!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

number 11, now he looks familiar !!

Looks like you all had a great time, and it must have been brilliant to meet up with so many forum members, keep the pics rolling..................they're Great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> It's funny when we know each member by their dog's picture. It's like when you know somebody by the car that they drive. My boy, Jack, is #5...I guess that means that even though I wasn't there in person I was still there in spirit.


I've been on the forums too long. We were also able to give the members userID, so I got Jack right. I love the photos with your guys up on the fence. Isn't there another with two? Hmmm, is that your avatar now? I can't remember. I must look!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

davebeech said:


> number 11, now he looks familiar !!
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time, and it must have been brilliant to meet up with so many forum members, keep the pics rolling..................they're Great.


Rut Roh, I didn't realize you have two Goldens. I chose Tom...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Rut Roh, I didn't realize you have two Goldens. I chose Tom...


There's only one, Tom, Fred is waiting at the Bridge for me. And of course your choice was the right one.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Who is in pic 2?? That is one goooorgeous doggy...well, of course they are ALL gorgeous but that golden made me want to stroke the screen!


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

1 - Micah
2 - Jester
3 - Tucker?
4 - Abbie
5 - Jack
6 - Oakley?
8 - Tucker/Shadow?
9 - Sadie/Loocie?
10 - Brinkley?
11 - Tom
12 - Faith
14 - Lucy?
15 - Keira?
18 - Christi's Shamus
20 - Carson

I filled in the ones I know/think I know, sorry those I missed.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL, is Jester number 2? I knew I loved the look of that boy...I always gawp at his pictures and declare that I will come to the US and get me a 'Jester' one day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

15 is my dog, Keira


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I got to meet Jester this weekend and he is a cutie and a sweet heart. He has the most beautiful fur.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I see Tucker, George, Shamus, Abbie...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

dANG.....everyone already guessed the ones I knew.... :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My puppy Brady is there, but nobody has guessed him yet. I guess I need to post more pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Man you guys all did better than me. I could only guess about 6 of them!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Man you guys all did better than me. I could only guess about 6 of them!


Which ones Rob?????????????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Which ones Rob?????????????


1. Micah (judging by the print on the box behind)
2. Jester 
6. Oakly
8. Tucker (Kimms)
10. Brinks
11. Tom ?
12. Faith
14. Lucy (CG dog)
17. George Patten Cartwright
18. Shamus


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> 1. Micah (judging by the print on the box behind)
> 2. Jester
> 6. Oakly
> 8. Tucker (Kimms)
> ...



ROB..... You dont know who #4 is????????????????????????? To bad the names are on the quilt .. we could have quized you on there.....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm glad you guys are having fun with this. 

i'll post answers tomorrow night.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> *# 1 - Micah / IvanD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adding words to make the post go


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> *#6 - Oakly / Oakly's dad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again, adding words to make it post


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> *#11 - Tom / Dave Beech*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posting words to post words


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> *#16 - Ella / Ella's mom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


words words words words


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hope you all had fun playing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> ROB..... You dont know who #4 is????????????????????????? To bad the names are on the quilt .. we could have quized you on there.....


Is that my Abbie??? The yard looks familiar with those bomb craters


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was a lot of fun!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That was a great game you put together for the Friday night meet & greet. I knew I wasn't going to be able to beat Kim so I didn't fill out a form but I had fun trying to guess! I recognized almost all of the photos that night but couldn't think of names! That was so much fun! Thanks for sharing it with everyone on here too!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, without looking at peoples answers, these are my guesses :

1. Micah
3. Tucker... haha
4. Abbie
11. Tom?
17. The General
19. Samson
20. Carson


The rest... I dunno LOL. I get so confused on who's dog is who.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Dave's threads got me thinking about this. It was fun! Shows I spend wAy too much time on here, eh?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Good bump, Kim! If Sadie hadn't been such a nerve-ball, I'd have given you some competition....funny tho, if I had to guess _now_, I don't think I'd do as well....:


----------

